# Reverse Twister



## vegas (26. Januar 2012)

Ich habe keine "offizielle" Angabe über die Höhe des Twister Steuersatzes für ein ganz normales 1 1/8 Steuerrohr gefunden.
Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## andi1969 (27. Januar 2012)

*Laut BMO 20mm gesammt Aufbauhöhe....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vegas (30. Januar 2012)

ja die Angabe habe ich auch gesehen, würde gerne wissen obs stimmt


----------



## andi1969 (30. Januar 2012)

vegas schrieb:


> ja die Angabe habe ich auch gesehen, würde gerne wissen obs stimmt



*Wenn BMO 20mm schreibt wirds schon stimmen......ansonst ruf doch bei Solid Bikes an , die vertreiben doch Reverse Parts*


----------



## Gaub´i (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

also hier mal die Fakten

Material
AL 7075

Features
Semi integrated
1 1/8 44mm
stack height: 5,2mm
Weight: 66g

A Head
1 1/8 34mm
stack height: 21mm
Weight: 66g

Colors anodized
black, red, gold, green, light-blue

und zur Info wir "vertreiben" nicht Reverse....Reverse ist unsere Eigenmarke Solid Bikes & Reverse Components

sportliche Grüße

Daniel (Solid Bikes)


----------



## vegas (30. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank!
Auf Angaben aus Onlineshops verlasse ich mich nicht mehr, hat schon zu oft nicht gestimmt.


----------



## ollo (25. Oktober 2012)

an dieser stelle ein fettes  Lob an Solid bzw. Revers für den Tausch meiner Trail Seeker Pedale, für die ich einfach nur längere Pins kaufen wollte und die Achsen getauscht werden sollten wegen des Pedal Rückrufes uuuuuuuund das Paket enthielt ein paar Nagelneue Pedale mit entsprechend längeren Pins und eine Rechnung habe ich auch nach längerem suchen nicht gefunden.


DANKE !!! ich freue mich sehr darüber


----------



## nebeljäger (16. März 2014)

Hallo,

kann mir wer die Bauhöhen folgender Twister Steuersätze sagen

Oben: ZS44/1 1/8
Unten: EC49/1.5

Danke herzlichst im voraus!


----------



## "Sebastian" (18. März 2014)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir wer die Bauhöhen folgender Twister Steuersätze sagen
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ZS44/1-1/8 baut 6,4mm auf und der EC49/1.5 baut 11,4mm auf.

Grüße!


----------



## nebeljäger (18. März 2014)

"Sebastian" schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ZS44/1-1/8 baut 6,4mm auf und der EC49/1.5 baut 11,4mm auf.
> 
> Grüße!


ahhh der baut schön niedrig. Perfekt!
Danke Sebastian!


----------

